# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  II FORO AGRARIO: "El cultivo de la quinua y el desarrollo de la pequeña y mediana agricultura"

## CultiVida

* 
Fecha:* 25 de Septiembre *Hora:* 5:00 pm *Lugar:* Hotel Casa Andina, Av. Federico Villarreal 115. Chiclayo - Perú *Informes e Inscripciones:* T. 241-4422 Añexo 120 *E-mail:* eventos@prisma.net.pe  Temas similares: LA INNOVACIÓN  EN LA PEQUEÑA Y MEDIANA AGRICULTURA Artículo: La pequeña agricultura en el mensaje presidencial VII FORO LATINOAMERICANO :El potencial de la pequeña y mediana agricultura en América Latina Artículo: Ministerio de Agricultura condecora a Digesa por contribuir a desarrollo agrario Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía

----------

anyelo120

----------


## hlcgp

Quiero ser asistente de este foro mis datos Lic.en Biología Henry Luis CISNEROS GUEVARA DNI16794905 CBP9637 celular 994932244

----------

isacas

----------


## CultiVida

*A PROPÓSITO DE RESIDUOS VIOLATORIOS DE PLAGUICIDAS EN EL CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA* 
Es urgente la creación del Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas 
Escribo estas línes con la esperanza de que quienes rigen los destinos de la agricultura peruana, reflexionen sobre la necesidad e importancia de un Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas 
Dentro del esquema de producción de un cultivo agrícola tenemos como un insumo muy importante a los plaguicidas. Los plaguicidas cumplen el rol de controlar y/o prevenir los problemas fitosanitarios ó plagas y como quiera que el producto final de un cultivo son los alimentos, es que los plaguicidas deben ser cuidadosamente elegidos y aplicados. 
La presencia de residuos violatorios en nuestra quinua, ha originado el rechazo de algunos envíos por Estados Unidos, hecho que nos obliga a reflexionar sobre el uso y manejo adecuado de los plaguicidas; no solo cuando exportamos sino tambien para el consumo nacional, pues nuestra salud importa tanto como la de los habitantes del pais que nos compra la quinua. 
Es de mi interés colaborar con la iniciativa del gobierno de impulsar el cultivo la quinua entre los pequeños y medianos agricultores, como una alternativa para que ellos salgan de la pobreza y como un cultivo de reconversión frente a otros que demandan mas agua y quizas con menos ganancia. 
La primera limitante al elegir un plaguicida es que en muchos casos el mercado de destino no es uno solo, sino varios países y cada cual con exigencias de diferentes sobre plaguicidas. 
Los compradores de alimentos cada vez están más preocupados por los residuos plaguicidas y ponen medidas cada vez más restrictivas en términos de seguridad de alimentos calidad y fiabilidad de la entrega. En este contexto es importante que los agricultores cuenten con información actualizada de los plaguicidas registrados en su cultivo, tanto para los paises a los cuales se exportara; como los de nuestro país y tambien las listas de Límites Máximo de Residuos (LMRs) de los países importadores, con el fin de que la quinua exportada cumpla con los requisitos establecidos y no haya residuos violatorios . 
El hecho de que un plaguicida tenga LMRs en el país importador y/o en el Perú no es garantía para el cumplimiento de los LMRs ,ya que intervienen muchos factores como son el número de aplicaciones, el tiempo entre la ultima aplicación y la cosecha, dosis, epoca de aplicación, si el alimento se exporta fresco procesado y otros elementos que determinan el nivel de residuos detectables en el alimento final.  *La recomendación que hacemos es:*   Que el manejo fitosanitario de la Quinua debe hacerse dentro de un Manejo Integrado de Plagas, en el que se utilicen todas las alternativas y herramientas de control disponible de manera oportuna.Preferir aplicar plaguicidas modernos, selectivos a insectos beneficos y de tiempos de espera y LMRs “cero”Aplicar plaguicidas que tienen LMRs establecidos en los paises destino y en el Perú. Rotar ingredientes activos para evitar acumulación de residuos.Evaluar variedades de quinua resistentes a enfermedades e insectos plagasDefinir un paquete tecnologico para el cultivo de la quinua,con labores culturales, variedades, fertilización, riego, etc,etc.Hacer análisis de residuos antes de enviar su producción para validar los niveles permitidosProveer a los agricultores la listas de los LMRs para los paises destinos y el Perú y un programa de aplicaciones para que no haya residuos violatorios en la quinua. 
Finalmente solicito al MINAGRI y sus organismos especializados establezcan ya un Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas para evitar estos casos y otros que puedan presentarse, pues no solo interesa la salud de los habitantes de los paises a los que exportamos sino tambien la salud de todos los Peruanos.

----------

anyelo120

----------


## CultiVida

*CONCLUSIONES Y RECOMENDACIONES FINALES,
LUEGO DEL II FORO AGRARIO DE CULTIVIDA* 
El 25 de setiembre, CultiVida realizó su II Foro Agrícola en la Ciudad de Chiclayo, con el objetivo de apoyar el desarrollo del cultivo de la quinua en la zona, para los pequeños y medianos agricultores, capacitándoles en el tema de Manejo Integrado de Plagas , manejo de residuos de plaguicidas y manejo agronómico del cultivo. 
Los asistentes fueron más de 150 agricultores, ingenieros agrónomos, y distribuidores de plaguicidas. Estuvieron presentes representantes del MINAGRI, SENASA y PROQUINUA, y destacó también la presencia de los docentes universitarios, Ing. Segundo Carbajal  del la UNPRG y Javier Vásquez de la UNALM. 
Los expositores fueron profesionales de mucha experiencia, los cuales fueron:   Ing. Manuel Arturo Cueva, Director Ejecutivo de CultiVida . “ Por qué innovar en Quinua”Ing. José Cerna Zapata . Gerente de Agroexportaciones, Bayer CropSCience. “Manejo Integrado de Plagas”Ing. Karla Ganoza Morales. Gerente Técnico de Bayer CropScience. “ Manejo de residuos de plaguicidas”Ing. Patricia Villegas . Investigadora del INIA Vista Florida.”Manejo agronómico de la quinua en la costa”Ing. Pedro Bonilla . Coordinador Proquinua. “ Perspectivas del cultivo de la quinua en la costa norte” 
Este foro ha sido de mucha ayuda para clarificar los problemas de manejo de residuos de plaguicidas en los agricultores que les servirán para poder exportar su quinua sin residuos de plaguicidas al los mercados del exterior, así como también para la quinua de nuestro consumo. 
Las principales conclusiones y recomendaciones son:  *CONCLUSIONES Y RECOMENDACIONES*   Establecer un Plan  Manejo Integrado de Plagas MIP, con la participación de la academia, LAS SOCIEDADES CIENTIFICAS,  agricultores, SENASA, INIA ,MINAGRI, PROQUINUA y la Industria de la Ciencia de los Cultivos.Reglamentar el cultivo de la quinua, tanto en la costa como la sierra. Establecer fechas de siembra para el cultivo de quinua, para así ordenar las etapas del cultivo en las principales regiones, romper el ciclo de plagas y enfermedades y tener ventanas de cosecha para costa y sierra.Preferir aplicar plaguicidas modernos, selectivos a insectos benéficos y exentos de limites de residuos y tiempos de espera entre la ultima aplicación y la cosecha.Definir un paquete tecnológico para el cultivo de la Quinua, con labores culturales, variedades, fertilización, riego.Capacitar a los pequeños y medianos agricultoresDefinir las variedades más tolerantes al mildiu. Existen como cinco ecotipos, dentro de estas las de valle interandino como la Hualhuas son más tolerantes, comparada con las altiplánicas (Inia Salcedo y Altiplánica).Evitar altas densidades que generan un microclima favorable a enfermedades  como mildiu.Manejo de riegos y malezas para evitar la competencia en la primeras  etapas de desarrollo.Mejorar las técnicas de aplicación de plaguicidas, en el mildiu, los focos se concentran en el envés de las hojas y si no se  hace una aplicación adecuada, las conidias se propagan durante todo la campaña.Incluir dentro del plan de aplicaciones productos biológicos como Trichoderma, Bacillus, aceites, cebos y productos que permitan estimular las defensas de la planta. Igualmente abonos foliares para corregir deficiencias.Para un adecuado manejo de residuos, establecer ensayos de monitoreo de residuos en las diferentes zonas y con cada variedad para conocer el tiempo de degradación de los plaguicidas usados para determinar localmente periodos de carencia que permitan realizar aplicaciones sin riesgo de residuos.Debido  a que hay pocas  tolerancias establecidas para los mercados de exportación,  se  recomienda empezar con los plaguicidas  que pudieran tener un mayor  periodo de carencia y cuando la panoja esté en desarrollo hasta maduración limitar las aplicaciones a productos con una carencia menor ó solo productos biológicos.Solicitamos al MINAGRI la creación del Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas para beneficio de la pequeña y mediana agricultura. CultiVida ofrece su apoyo para continuar con el desarrollo del cultivo de la quinua entre la pequeña y mediana agricultura

----------


## ipex

Felicitaciones amigos buena labor

----------

CultiVida

----------


## marco

FELICITACIONES A TODOS, EXELENTE LABOR.A VER CUANDO SE ANIMAN Y ORGANIZAN UN EVENTO EN EL SUR.ESPEREMOS QUE LO PUEDAN ORGANIZAR.

----------


## CultiVida

Estimados, 
Comparto con ustedes la primera presentación que se realizó en el II Foro Agrario de CultiVida:  *¿Por qué necesitamos innovar en la Quinua? * *Manuel Arturo Cueva* *Director Ejecutivo CultiVida * Diapositiva1.jpg   Diapositiva2.jpg   Diapositiva3.jpg   Diapositiva4.jpg   Diapositiva5.JPG

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva6.jpg   Diapositiva7.jpg   Diapositiva8.jpg   Diapositiva9.jpg   Diapositiva10.JPG

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva11.jpg   Diapositiva12.jpg   Diapositiva13.jpg   Diapositiva14.jpg   Diapositiva15.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva16.JPG   Diapositiva17.jpg   Diapositiva18.jpg   Diapositiva19.jpg   Diapositiva20.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva21.jpg   Diapositiva22.jpg   Diapositiva23.jpg   Diapositiva24.jpg   Diapositiva25.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva26.JPG   Diapositiva27.jpg   Diapositiva28.jpg   Diapositiva29.jpg   Diapositiva30.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Diapositiva31.jpg   Diapositiva32.jpg   Diapositiva33.jpg   Diapositiva34.jpg   Diapositiva35.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Estimados,  Compartimos con ustedes la segunda presentación que se realizó en el II Foro Agrario de CultiVida: *"Manejo Integrado del Cultivo de Quinua en la Costa Norte" * *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *EEA Vista Florida – INIA*   Diapositiva1.jpg   Diapositiva2.jpg   Diapositiva3.jpg   Diapositiva4.jpg   Diapositiva5.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (2/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida  INIA*   Diapositiva6.jpg   Diapositiva7.jpg   Diapositiva8.jpg   Diapositiva9.jpg   Diapositiva10.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (3/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida  INIA*   Diapositiva11.jpg   Diapositiva12.jpg   Diapositiva13.jpg   Diapositiva14.jpg   Diapositiva15.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (4/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida  INIA*   Diapositiva16.jpg   Diapositiva17.jpg   Diapositiva18.jpg   Diapositiva19.jpg   Diapositiva20.jpg

----------

AlbertoC.F.

----------


## CultiVida

*Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (5/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida – INIA*   Diapositiva21.jpg   Diapositiva22.jpg   Diapositiva23.jpg   Diapositiva24.jpg   Diapositiva25.JPG

----------


## CultiVida

*Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (6/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida  INIA*   Diapositiva26.jpg   Diapositiva27.jpg   Diapositiva28.jpg   Diapositiva29.jpg   Diapositiva30.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo del cultivo de la quinua en condiciones de costa norte del Perú (7/7)* *Ing. Patricia Villegas* *| EEA Vista Florida  INIA*   Diapositiva31.jpg   Diapositiva32.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

Estimados,  Compartimos con ustedes la tercera presentación que se realizó en el II Foro Agrario de CultiVida: ** *Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (1/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva1.jpg   Diapositiva2.jpg   Diapositiva3.jpg   Diapositiva4.jpg   Diapositiva5.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

* Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (2/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva6.jpg   Diapositiva7.jpg   Diapositiva8.jpg   Diapositiva9.jpg   Diapositiva10.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (3/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva11.jpg   Diapositiva12.jpg   Diapositiva13.jpg   Diapositiva14.jpg   Diapositiva15.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (4/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva16.jpg   Diapositiva17.JPG   Diapositiva18.jpg   Diapositiva19.JPG   Diapositiva20.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (5/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva21.jpg   Diapositiva22.JPG   Diapositiva23.jpg   Diapositiva24.jpg   Diapositiva25.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (6/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva26.jpg   Diapositiva27.jpg   Diapositiva28.jpg   Diapositiva29.jpg   Diapositiva30.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (7/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva31.jpg   Diapositiva32.jpg   Diapositiva33.jpg   Diapositiva34.jpg   Diapositiva35.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (8/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva36.jpg   Diapositiva37.JPG   Diapositiva38.jpg   Diapositiva39.jpg   Diapositiva40.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (9/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva41.jpg   Diapositiva42.jpg   Diapositiva43.jpg   Diapositiva44.jpg   Diapositiva45.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (10/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva46.jpg   Diapositiva47.jpg   Diapositiva48.jpg   Diapositiva49.jpg   Diapositiva50.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (11/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva51.jpg   Diapositiva52.jpg   Diapositiva53.jpg   Diapositiva54.jpg   Diapositiva55.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (12/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva56.jpg   Diapositiva57.jpg   Diapositiva58.jpg   Diapositiva59.jpg   Diapositiva60.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
Manejo integrado de plagas en el cultivo de la quinua (13/13)* *Ing. José Cerna* *| Gerente Cultivos Agroexportación - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva61.jpg   Diapositiva62.jpg   Diapositiva63.jpg   Diapositiva64.JPG

----------


## CultiVida

Estimados, compartimos con ustedes la cuarta presentación que se realizó en el II Foro Agrario de CultiVida: ** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua" (1/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva1.JPG   Diapositiva2.jpg   Diapositiva3.JPG   Diapositiva4.jpg   Diapositiva5.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua" (2/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva6.jpg   Diapositiva7.jpg   Diapositiva8.jpg   Diapositiva9.jpg   Diapositiva10.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (3/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva11.jpg   Diapositiva12.jpg   Diapositiva13.jpg   Diapositiva14.jpg   Diapositiva15.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (4/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva16.jpg   Diapositiva17.jpg   Diapositiva18.jpg   Diapositiva19.jpg   Diapositiva20.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (5/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva21.JPG   Diapositiva22.JPG   Diapositiva23.jpg   Diapositiva24.JPG   Diapositiva25.JPG

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (6/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva26.jpg   Diapositiva27.JPG   Diapositiva28.jpg   Diapositiva29.jpg   Diapositiva30.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (7/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva31.jpg   Diapositiva32.jpg   Diapositiva33.jpg   Diapositiva34.jpg   Diapositiva35.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (8/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva36.jpg   Diapositiva37.jpg   Diapositiva38.jpg   Diapositiva39.jpg   Diapositiva40.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

** *"Manejo de Residuos de Plaguicidas en Quinua"** (9/9)* *Ing. Karla Ganoza* *| Gerente Técnico - Bayer CropScience*   Diapositiva41.jpg   Diapositiva42.JPG   Diapositiva43.jpg   Diapositiva44.jpg   Diapositiva45.jpg

----------


## TEDY

Buenos días, felicitaciones por la muy buena información que nos dan, pero seria bueno poder descargarlo el material para poder llevarlo a lugares donde no hay internet y asi difundir la información, y si se puede descargar estas diapositivas por favor solicito  saber como descargarlo. 
Saludos.

----------


## jorgeluisleivapiedra

La fotografia de la diapositiva N° 03 donde se observa la imagen de un campo usando trampas de color azul y amarillo (Control etológico) han sido tomadas del campo de cultivo de quinua asesorada por el parque científico Tecnológico de la Universidad Señor de Sipan

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## CultiVida

Estimados, compartimos con ustedes la quinta presentación que se realizó en el II Foro Agrario de CultiVida: ** *"Perspectivas del Cultivo de la Quinua en la Costa Norte del Perú" (1/4)* *Ing. Pedro Bonilla Linares* *| Coordinador del programa Proquinua - MINAGRI*   Diapositiva1.jpg   Diapositiva2.JPG   Diapositiva3.jpg   Diapositiva4.jpg   Diapositiva5.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
"Perspectivas del Cultivo de la Quinua en la Costa Norte del Perú" (2/4)* *Ing. Pedro Bonilla Linares* *| Coordinador del programa Proquinua - MINAGRI*  Diapositiva6.jpg   Diapositiva7.JPG   Diapositiva8.JPG   Diapositiva9.JPG   Diapositiva10.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
"Perspectivas del Cultivo de la Quinua en la Costa Norte del Perú" (3/4)* *Ing. Pedro Bonilla Linares* *| Coordinador del programa Proquinua - MINAGRI*  Diapositiva11.JPG   Diapositiva12.JPG   Diapositiva13.jpg   Diapositiva14.jpg   Diapositiva15.jpg

----------


## CultiVida

*
"Perspectivas del Cultivo de la Quinua en la Costa Norte del Perú" (4/4)* *Ing. Pedro Bonilla Linares* *| Coordinador del programa Proquinua - MINAGRI*  Diapositiva16.jpg   Diapositiva17.JPG

----------

